# iHobby 2010



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the interest in the new announcements this year. I have to thank everyone that stopped by on Thursday and Friday that were patient enough to let us conduct business undisturbed. These are the days we meet with our distributors and let them know what is coming and when so they can pass this info along to their customers. Without these few days to give them the info and answer questions, it's tough to make sure they understand exactly what we're doing and when it will be available to the general public.

For Saturday and Sunday, I wish we could have been there but business calls. Meetings on the east coast made it necessary to leave early Saturday. I'm sorry we couldn't keep everything in the cases for everyone to see, but there was just no way to leave prototypes and hope they make it back to us in one piece. More will be posted here as soon as possible to hopefully answer any questions you may have.

Again, special thanks to Model Retailer, Hobby Merchandiser, CultTVMan, Starship Modeller, Mat Irvine, and the everyone that was patient enough to let us conduct business on the "trade only" days!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Cybermodeler did a really nice writeup & photo's
http://www.cybermodeler.com/special/ihe10.shtml

Buc


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Is Dracula delayed until 2011?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

apls said:


> Is Dracula delayed until 2011?


I assume yes.
Especially since they still don't have approval on the sculpt and more changes are being made to it.
With that still held up, they haven't even started making the molds yet, let alone working out the kinks.
Don't see it happening with only 2 months left in 2010.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Current plans as announced in Chicago are to Have Dracula standard kit sometime in 1st Qtr 2011


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What's the difference between the 'Standard' kit and the 'Delux' ?
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> What's the difference between the 'Standard' kit and the 'Delux' ?
> Mcdee


From what I have read elsewhere on here and other places the Deluxe kit will include a female figure with it. I wonder if it will be a victim kind of figure or one or the vampire brides. I would prefer one of the brides, maybe in or rising out of a coffin. That would be cool.

Bob K.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, as CultTVman explains it, the deluxe kit will include a female figure and an alternate set of arms so that Dracula will actually be carrying her. He says it will also include a column to be added to the base.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, the pictures posted are a little misleading. The base shown is for the Deluxe version. Standard kit will not have the column. Female victim is added in Bela's arms, with a different cape and arms. Pictures as soon as we can. 3rd head is in progress. Kit will be in just a few months, as the rest of the kit outside of the head is in tooling right now. Not holding it up for the head. More news soon!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Frank and Dave, it's all looking really exciting! I thought 2010 was a renaissance year for models. It looks like 2011 is set to beat it. Kudos to you for bringing us some great new subjects and some old favourites remastered!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> OK, the pictures posted are a little misleading. The base shown is for the Deluxe version. Standard kit will not have the column. Female victim is added in Bela's arms, with a different cape and arms. Pictures as soon as we can. 3rd head is in progress. Kit will be in just a few months, as the rest of the kit outside of the head is in tooling right now. Not holding it up for the head. More news soon!


Wow...Sounds like 2 different kits in the mix...
I want 'em both :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Frank and Dave,

The 2011 line-up as posted on your site is MOST impressive! And the announced srp's mean that most, if not all, on the want list will be acquired. :thumbsup:

If I may, do you have a tentative ballpark date for the release of *Black Widow* (#923)?

Many thanks in advance!

Augie


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

knightowl said:


> Frank and Dave,
> 
> The 2011 line-up as posted on your site is MOST impressive! And the announced srp's mean that most, if not all, on the want list will be acquired. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Black Widow should be late 1Q, early 2Q.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Do you have an a round figure in prices for both the regular and deluxe Dracula kits.If the deluxe one is very affordable,many modelers will go for that one I'm sure.Can hardly wait for photos of that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

*Thank You!!!*

Frank,

Many thanks for your kind response! That is great news indeed!!

Augie


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Do you have an a round figure in prices for both the regular and deluxe Dracula kits.If the deluxe one is very affordable,many modelers will go for that one I'm sure.Can hardly wait for photos of that one.:thumbsup:


According to Moebius' announcements for 2011, Lugosi "basic" will retail for US$39.99; "deluxe" for $49.99. 

Hope this helps!

Augie


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Black Widow has a round figure too! In all the right places!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


> Black Widow has a round figure too! In all the right places!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

